# Soap cutters



## dksoaper (Jan 21, 2017)

I need a modest priced soap cutter. I've tried knives, wavey cutter,straight one and a cheese cutter. The soap is just not straight. What would you recommend in a single bar wire cutter? Where can I buy it also?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2017)

Since I'm not sure what you mean by modest, here are a couple of choices:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/293386293/acrylic-single-soap-bar-straight-cut?ref=related-6

https://www.etsy.com/listing/191983...earch_query=wire soap cutter&ref=sr_gallery_5


----------



## Gerry (Jan 21, 2017)

My soap cutter is definitely modest.  It was free due to me putting it together from broken junk and odd pieces long lost in the basement and garage.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 21, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Since I'm not sure what you mean by modest, here are a couple of choices:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/293386293/acrylic-single-soap-bar-straight-cut?ref=related-6
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/191983...earch_query=wire soap cutter&ref=sr_gallery_5



I was given the one in the first link for Christmas and for the first time ever I was able to cut my bars straight. It's not a fancy little thing, for sure, but it gets the job done and I like it!


----------



## Susie (Jan 21, 2017)

Here is the one I am looking at:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hou...lt&btsid=6b7417fc-c1b3-4294-b4ca-ea9a9a65f876


----------



## Rusti (Jan 21, 2017)

Susie said:


> Here is the one I am looking at:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hou...lt&btsid=6b7417fc-c1b3-4294-b4ca-ea9a9a65f876



I have a very similar one to that that I got off of Amazon. I mean, it did the job I guess but I couldn't cut a straight bar with it to save my life! I'm ready to admit that it could be that I'm just bad at soap cutting, but,  y'know. I did better free-handing than using that thing.


----------



## Susie (Jan 21, 2017)

Rusti said:


> I have a very similar one to that that I got off of Amazon. I mean, it did the job I guess but I couldn't cut a straight bar with it to save my life! I'm ready to admit that it could be that I'm just bad at soap cutting, but,  y'know. I did better free-handing than using that thing.



Well, so much for that.  Thank you for letting me know, though.


----------



## artemis (Jan 21, 2017)

The "similar one... I got off of Amazon" is the one I've had my eye on! I ama sucker for a multi-purpose tool. Rats. Maybe I'll just have to try to make one myself. Hmmf.


----------



## earlene (Jan 21, 2017)

I have the Bud Cutter (the second link above) and it's very good.  But the price is certainly not modest now. I'm pretty sure when I bought mine it was significantly less. In spite of that, it's very well made and I can now cut straight cuts, which I cannot even manage with a knife and mitre box.


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 22, 2017)

I also have to Bud cutter and I love it!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 22, 2017)

The problem with the mitre of idea is that the blade (wide paint scraped that is very stiff but not thick) can move around in the side slots. You can use plastic vertical inserts to fill the vertical spaces and make the blade go straight but somehow the blade often bows anyway. 

I got a Bud cutter and am very happy with it.


----------



## sillysoaper (Jan 22, 2017)

Here’s a cheese cutter that has some good reviews from soap makers on amazon. I have never used a wire cheese cutter personally. I do own For Crafts Sake’s and one of Bud Haffner’s cutters. They are great quality, but expensive. This little guy looks like it will do the same job. I would definitely read through the reviews. It’s hard telling how durable it will be. I would also buy extra wire to keep on hand.

  Prodyne 805B Thick Beech wood Cheese Slicer -$12.50 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004S1DU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

  I hope this helps you in your search. Good luck finding what you want.


----------



## Hearthy (Jan 22, 2017)

sillysoaper said:


> Here’s a cheese cutter that has some good reviews from soap makers on amazon.



I used this cheese cutter when I first started out. Definitely a great inexpensive tool. I highly recommend it unless you are making very large bars. I made some large and tall bars and couldn't cut them well with it. They were about 4" wide and 3" tall back then.


----------



## sillysoaper (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry. I didn’t see that you had tried a cheese cutter. I am probably no help here. I have tried the miter box with knife, straight and wavy cutters, and always had problems with getting a straight cut myself. That’s when I decided to invest in a soap cutter. It may work perfectly for you and you may not have the same problems I did.
  I remember seeing a youtube video where they used a wire to cut soap with a miter box. If I remember correctly, they used a little wood frame that held the wire in place that fit over the miter box to get a good cut. I can remember which video it was. It looked like it worked good and bars looked even.
Here's more... I am only recommending these two companies, because I own and use their multi cutters. Both are very good quality. 
Bud Haffner’s Single wire cutter - $90.00
https://www.etsy.com/listing/191983...earch_query=wire soap cutter&ref=sr_gallery_4
QuickCut Single Wire Cutter - $137.95
http://forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7_21&products_id=152


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2017)

That first cutter dibbles posted looks like a bargain. 

I have a few different cutters made by my husband, and while each have their drawbacks I say unequivocally, they are all much better than freehand. I have ruined many a soap with freehand! My favorite is the wire cutter even though I regularly break strings. Some say wire leads to more stearic bumps but that is hit or miss for me and I get them with the other cutters too.  My best advice is to freeze the loaf (or bars) to prevent the differential cooling that causes the bumps in the first place.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 23, 2017)

I also have the single wire Bud cutter... it was more modestly priced when I purchased it, but it was definitely worth the investment. If I knew I'd like it so much, I wouldn't have wasted the money trying a bunch of less expensive cutters...


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 23, 2017)

In my experience using a single bar cutter, the problem is that they allow the soap to move while the wire or blade is going through, resulting in a wedge shaped bar. I think that there needs to be some kind of "stop" to prevent the loaf of soap from shifting. If the cutter comes with a stop for the back of the loaf to rest on, it should prevent the shifting and give you the even cut you're looking for.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have both the single bar and metal multi-bar cutters by Bud Hafner.   They are both excellent quality and sturdy.   I just got the single bar cutter in November from a soapmaker closing her business and It's really nice.


----------



## wearytraveler (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm looking to get the Bud H. cutter myself.  I'm currently using a cutter I got off of Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/listing/247639893/birch-wood-soap-slicer-loaf-miter-box-to?ref=shop_home) that I like but prefer the wire cuts.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 23, 2017)

I had the same issues with a miter box cutter - the slot was too wide and I still didn't get a straight cut. I wanted the option to be able to cut with a blade, even though I have a wire cutter, so I thought I'd try the one from Custom Soap Stamps. It arrived broken, and I am awaiting the replacement. Alex has been very good to work with.

What I can say, from having the broken one here is that the guides are very close together and the scraper tool can't wobble at all. I am sure it will give a straight cut. And it is reasonable if a good wire cutter isn't in the budget.


----------

